# Orchid Inn



## Carol (Jun 12, 2007)

I just recieved a gift certificate from Orchid Inn from a friend in the amount of $100. If you had to select something, what would you pick? A blooming size or flask? My favorites are muliti-florals. I was thinking of the flask of P. Robinianum or perhaps an alba philippnense. These are the ones that I have already:

P. Harold Koopowitz
P. roth(2)
P. lowii(2)
P. haynaldianum
P. philippinense(from Gore Conservatory)
P. parishii
P. Kolosand(2)
P. Mt Toro
P. Lady Isabel(3)
P. Dollgoldi
P. Gloria Nagle
P. lowii x Lady Isabel
P. Transvaal 'Beechview' Am/AOS
P. Lyro Blackhawk
P. Delrosi
P. Prince Edward of York(2)
P. Jerry Spence(3)
P. Stone Addict
P. Julius
P. Dollcevita
P. Toni Semple
P. Michael Koopowitz(not doing well)
P. Gerd Rollke
P. Lady Isabel x emersonii
P. (malipoense x stonei) x Paph Lady Isabel
P. Oberhausen's Ruben


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd definately pick the biggest plant of the one i want


----------



## paphioland (Jun 12, 2007)

Unless you have a lot of room and patience get a blooming size plant. If you are going to get a blooming size plant buy a select one if you can afford the additional money. It is rare to get a nice paph unlesss you can bloom out at least twenty of them. Some crosses being much more common, some less. Hope this helps.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice collection, I'd get a couple of blooming sized plants.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree, I'd get the largest you can afford. I haven't had the best luck with Sam's seedlings that were newly out of flask.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I just e-mailed Sam with an order for P. philippinense var. album blooming size and a seedling of Michael Koopowitz.


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2007)

great pick!


----------



## aquacorps (Jun 12, 2007)

I got a P. philippinense var. album from Sam last year. It bloomed last month with nice flowers. I also got a flask of Sanderaruims from him a while back and have not lost one seedling. He has nice stuff. Rusty


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2007)

He also has a bunch of gigantifolium species and hybrid seedlings. You don't see allot of gigantifolium anything around these days.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

The gigantifolium hybrids that I had better luck with from Sam were the kolopakingii and sanderianum crosses. The others that I got about 6 mos. ago I just did not do well with as the roots were not established enough and they did not dig S/H. 

I actually just sent them all off to Blake to try to grow better. He mentioned he thought that adductum and its hybrids really hated s/h (and there were a couple add. hybrids in the bunch I got from Sam.) Anyone else notice that? My roots were NOT good when I unpotted them, but a few of them only had one or two when I received them. 

I want to be clear that I am not knocking Sam's plants at all, they're very nice, I just clearly didn't grow them the way they wished to be grown, and the younger seedlings faltered. I'm not a good seedling grower, and now I've learned that.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jun 14, 2007)

Do the gigantifolium hybrids have the dorsals and get as large as the species does? I didn't even think that this species was legal in the States.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2007)

yup. orchid inn is, as far as i know, the only legal importer of gigantifolium.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

Species!?!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2007)

yup. a big one, too.
but you were probably able to infer that from the name....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm going to suprise some of you later!


----------



## Hien (Jun 15, 2007)

This reminds me of a post by Leo schordje a while ago about legal versus illegal. Generally what he said in that post is:
1) don't assume and make broad statement whether a plant is illegal 
And
2) only one person (vendor) is the source of the legal ones..
If you search & search, eventually the effort will pay off.
For example , the gigantifolium, just a quick search, you can see that:

-Piping Rock has the species also (not just Orchid Inn).
http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/Bindex.htm
762 gigantifolium (‘Awesome’ x self ’) - New multi-floral species founded about nine years ago in Sulawesi. These were legally obtained! -- 4-5" -- $49.95 

-Shamrock Orchids has the hybrids.
http://www.shamrockorchids.com/paphs.htm
paph. supardii 'Wesley' x paph. gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'
paph. adductum 'Dark Cloud' x paph. gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior'


----------

